
VS2015 Update 1 released – new languages, gdb, clang, improved C++11/14 support - blinkingled
https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/news/vs2015-update1-vs.aspx
======
yread
> IntelliSense support for languages including Go, Java, Perl, R, Ruby, and
> Swift

> C# REPL

> C++ go to implementation

> IDE stays unlocked for a year or more after signing in

Awesome!

